# Hoopies P/RR/S AND AAEFX LOG



## HOOPIE (Jun 1, 2009)

Well all lets get in on. As a proud member of the AAEFX and P/RR/S TEAM, I'm stoked about the new progress coming my way. I have been using Erics program for the last 4+ years with the last couple years being the advanced version. Weight right now 190 which is where i like to be for my off season. I have a contest in mind to shoot for, however, for now that will be my secret. My current supps that i will be taking:

KRE-CELERATOR-pre w/o
CELL RUSH-pre and post w/o
KRE-ALKALYN-off days(actually been using this for the last 6-8 months)
LBA PRO-3-4 times a day
KRE-GENERATOR- post w/o
NF WHEY-post w/o and throughtout the day

My split as follows:
monday-legs
tuesday-chest/bi's
wed- off
thur-back
fri-shoulders/ tri's

cardio 3-5 days a week at 25 minutes. 
I've been cycling my diet with an 8 week bilk followed by a 6 week cut. Not a hard cut like for a comp but one just to trim off some fat that i may have put on. I'm currently into my 3rd week of a cut then its back to bulking.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 1, 2009)

Monday 6-1-09 LEGS

Was supposed to do legs today however i had some slight tenderness in my right pateller tendon so i decide to give my legs a rest this week and just did some light walking on a treadmill for 25 minutes.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 2, 2009)

Tuesday 6-2-09 chest/bi's

db press 90x6,6,6 100x6,6,5

incline db press 70x6,6,6 80x6,6 90x6,6,5

flat flyes 60x6,6

bb curl 115x5,6,4

preachers 95x6 100x6 105x6,5,6

db curl 50x6,6

Felt freaking unstopable in the gym today. Just really had a focus and mind set of wanting heavy volume. With each exercise i didnt stop until i felt i was satisfied. Recovery was awesome between sets. Energy was top notch and banging on all cylinders. One AWESOME workout. 

PRE W/O INTAKE:
35-40 G PROTEIN 50G CARBS
KRE-CELERATOR
LBA PRO
CELL RUSH

POST W/O:
KRE-GENERATOR
CELL RUSH
NF PRO
LBA PRO


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 3, 2009)

Wed 6-3-09 cardio/abs

treadmil HIT 25 minutes

weighted seated abd crunches 50x20,20,14(they gave out on the last set.)

weighted oblq. 30x20,20,20


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2009)

how are you liking the KRE-ALKALYN-??  I took it for a while.. I liked the ease of the capsel form, but I really don't know if it did anything for me


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 4, 2009)

Thursday 6-4-09 BACK

weighted pull ups 25x6,6,6

T-bar 145x6,6,6

rg row 205x6,6

single arm t-bar 55x6,6

deads 335x6,6(This is just horrible)

machine back ext 245x10,10(supposed to be G.M's but the squat rack was taken)

My deads have gone to the pot. I'm happy with my upper back w/o but not with my lower. Seems like i've lost strenght in my lower back all the sudden


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 4, 2009)

katt said:


> how are you liking the KRE-ALKALYN-??  I took it for a while.. I liked the ease of the capsel form, but I really don't know if it did anything for me



I've been using kre-alkalyn now for about 8 months and wont use anything else.  I run it at 3g a day.  Dont get me wrong CM worked for me but it ripped my gutts apart at 5g a day.  So i dropped it to 3 g and it still gave my gutts problems with cramping.  About 8 months ago i read about kre-alkalyn and gave it a try and havent stopped using it.  Some people have good results with it and others bash the hell out of it.  All i know is it works for me.

What was your dose that you were taking?

Did regular CM work for you?


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> I've been using kre-alkalyn now for about 8 months and wont use anything else.  I run it at 3g a day.  Dont get me wrong CM worked for me but it ripped my gutts apart at 5g a day.  So i dropped it to 3 g and it still gave my gutts problems with cramping.  About 8 months ago i read about kre-alkalyn and gave it a try and havent stopped using it.  Some people have good results with it and others bash the hell out of it.  All i know is it works for me.
> 
> What was your dose that you were taking?
> 
> Did regular CM work for you?



Yeah I was taking 1.5G a day, but I'm prob smaller than you  . CM worked for me also, but I liked the convenience of taking a pill vs. mixing it my protien shake for some reason.  I still have some in my supp closet.. I probably should finish it up


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you ever incorporated rack pulls into your back routine?  We just did the other day, and my upper back hurt like a MF for a few days.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 4, 2009)

katt said:


> Have you ever incorporated rack pulls into your back routine?  We just did the other day, and my upper back hurt like a MF for a few days.



Do you mean rack deads?


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2009)

She means rack deads. AKA 3/4 deads.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 4, 2009)

Built said:


> She means rack deads. AKA 3/4 deads.



I thought so.   But i never like to assume....

So in that, yes i do and love them.  As a matter of fact i think i have them next week in my rep range workout...


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 8, 2009)

REP RANGE WEEK 5

MONDAY 6-8-09 LEGS

leg ext 170x15 175x12 185x8

BB lunge 135x15 145x12 155x8

single leg press 170x15 180x12(by the teim i hit these my legs were pumped and wobbly)
ss with
leg press 270x15 280x12

SLDL 205x15 215x12 

lying leg curl 100x15 110x10

calf press 210x15 230x12 250x8

calf ext 300x15 320x12 340x8

Good leg w/o. Very happy with it. With this type of rep range you really got to check the ego at the door...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2009)

So much improvement have you seen using this system?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 8, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> So much improvement have you seen using this system?



I presume your talking about p/rr/s training.  In whick case ive seen all my lifts increase steadily from one cycle to another.  An example my squats have gone from mid 200's to mid to upper 400's when on a bulk.  Plus i use my wife as a gauge.  Prior to starting this program she would always tell me it looks like ive gone no where.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 9, 2009)

TUESDAY 6-9-08 CHEST/BI'S

incline db press 80x15 90x12(PR for reps) 100x8(PR for reps)

decline db press 70x15 80x12 90x8(PR)

flay fly 60x12 70x8(these tax my shoulder so i have to go light and easy)

low cable curl 77x15 82x10+2 87x6+2( all these weights are up from last time)

preachers 95x15 100x10+2(bi's were just fried at this point)

seated db(1xburnout) 40x15+2

hammers(1xburnout) 35x12+1

AWESOME workout with some PR's to boot. Gotta love the AAEFX brand of Supplements.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 10, 2009)

WEDNESDAY 6-10-09 BACK

cg pulldowns 175x15 190x12 215x8(weight up in all rep ranges)

wg t-bar 115x15 125x12 140x8

rg rows 175x12 185x8

seated rows 190x12 210x8

good mornings 135x15 155x12 175x8(damn last set was tough)

back ext 190x15 210x12

weighted hypers 35x15 55x12

Good w/o! Weight increase on all exercises this week. Some were more than expected. Loving the EFX stack.....


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2009)

Dang - great workouts you have going.   I envy the people that can do good mornings.  I have a terrible issue with keeping my back straight.. seems to bend even though I try hard as hell to keep it straight. 

Nice job!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 10, 2009)

katt said:


> Dang - great workouts you have going.   I envy the people that can do good mornings.  I have a terrible issue with keeping my back straight.. seems to bend even though I try hard as hell to keep it straight.
> 
> Nice job!



Thanks Katt!  I and my training partner are the only ones that will do them at the gym.  Others just look at us like we are nuts.  One kid actually thought we were squating...


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 11, 2009)

Thursday 6-11-09 shoulders/tri's

*due to my lingering shoulder problem i'm still not able to work my shoulders*
skulls 75x15 95x12 105x8 (only about 80% of what i can do. Too much pain in shoulder)

cg bench 105x15 125x12(have to lighten up with this also)

pushdowns 87x15 97x15(god this sucks. My shoulder really efffects my weights during my workout)

weighted crunches 35x20 45x20 55x20,20

weighted obliques 35x20,20

Did it got through it. about all i can say. Probably only about 70-80% of what i can do. but if i dont lighten up i cant do them at all.


----------



## Built (Jun 11, 2009)

You baby the hell out of that shoulder injury. Are you cutting right now?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 11, 2009)

Built said:


> You baby the hell out of that shoulder injury. Are you cutting right now?



Doing a short cut right now to trim off some fat that i put on with my previous bulk cycle i did.  

Wish i didnt have to take it easy cause of my shoudler.


----------



## Built (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh I know, believe me I know. 

The one shoulder exercise that doesn't seem to hurt me when my RC acts up (I've busted my right shoulder AND my right collarbone) is the Olympic bar corner press. Hits abs a bit at the same time for free, as an added perk. I'd still go light, but I find these very rehabilitative while still giving my delts at least SOME work. 

You tried those yet?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Oh I know, believe me I know.
> 
> The one shoulder exercise that doesn't seem to hurt me when my RC acts up (I've busted my right shoulder AND my right collarbone) is the Olympic bar corner press. Hits abs a bit at the same time for free, as an added perk. I'd still go light, but I find these very rehabilitative while still giving my delts at least SOME work.
> 
> You tried those yet?



No never heard of them fill me in on them


----------



## Built (Jun 11, 2009)

It's a movement I first read on T-nation, in one of Christian Thibaudeau's articles. 

I link to it in the shoulder module I posted here:
Got Built? » The Shoulders of Giants

Scroll to the end and you'll see the link. You can do 'em strict or as a push-press. I prefer the push-press version, myself. 

You might want to skip the rest of the module while you rehab that shoulder. 

There's a really good shoulder mobility/prehab/rehab vid by my friend, strength-coach and kettlebell instructor Boris Bachman here if you care to watch it. 





YouTube Video











He posts under johnnymnemonic2, and his squat RX series is legendary.
YouTube - johnnymnemonic2's Channel


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Built


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2009)

Lemme know if you find anything in there that's helpful to you.


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

I have been thinking about trying it too.....I find it cheaper than the CM as dose is very low. CM gives me wicked cramps, Since my CM is all over i'll be buying a bottle of Kre-Alkalyn soon.....




katt said:


> how are you liking the KRE-ALKALYN-??  I took it for a while.. I liked the ease of the capsel form, but I really don't know if it did anything for me


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 12, 2009)

nkira said:


> I have been thinking about trying it too.....I find it cheaper than the CM as dose is very low. CM gives me wicked cramps, Since my CM is all over i'll be buying a bottle of Kre-Alkalyn soon.....



I get zero cramps from KA.  I run 3 grams a day at a body weight of 190.


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

ZERO CRAMPS! I am IN! 

Btw which brand are you using? I can get this one Product Detail



HOOPIE said:


> I get zero cramps from KA.  I run 3 grams a day at a body weight of 190.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 13, 2009)

nkira said:


> ZERO CRAMPS! I am IN!
> 
> Btw which brand are you using? I can get this one Product Detail



I use AAEFX(All American EFX).

Bodybuilding.com - All American EFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX - PH Correct Creatine! On sale now! 

240 caps for 30 bucks.  As far as that brand i have never heard of muscle fx.  I know AAEFX has the patent on Kre-Alkalyn and i was trying to find the patent number in mucle fx description.  If thats the only place you can get it i would call them first to see if it has a patent number.  Here is the patent number for Kre-Alkalyn (U.S. Patent #6,399,661).  If they give you a patent # that matched  then its Kre-Alkalyn.

www.allamericanefx.com - Kre-Alkalyn EFX Overview
(this link goes to AAEFX's web site for more info on Kre-Alkalyn)

you can also go to  The Official Website of Kre-Alkalyn??®

Any other question just fire away at me...


----------



## nkira (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay, I just got the bottle & the bottle says "Buffered Creatine US Patent# 6,399,661. Great, I got the authentic stuff.

Hoopie, Thanks for the patent number info.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 13, 2009)

nkira said:


> Okay, I just got the bottle & the bottle says "Buffered Creatine US Patent# 6,399,661. Great, I got the authentic stuff.
> 
> Hoopie, Thanks for the patent number info.



No problem my friend glad i could help


----------



## gopro (Jun 14, 2009)

nkira said:


> Okay, I just got the bottle & the bottle says "Buffered Creatine US Patent# 6,399,661. Great, I got the authentic stuff.
> 
> Hoopie, Thanks for the patent number info.



This is great stuff! Hope you enjoy it and do well on it! Best form of creatine I have ever experienced!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 17, 2009)

SHOCK WEEK

TUESDAY 6-16-09 QUADS/CALVES

TRI SET:
single leg press 175x10,10
ss with
leg press feet together 300x10,10
ss with
leg ext 140x10,10

squat(1/4 step concentric 3 second holds) 215x8,8(PR)
*last time i did these idid 205 and got burried on my 2 set at rep 6*

unilateral leg ext(drop set) 70x12 D 60x10 D 50x8

calf press 250x12,12
ss with
calf ext 300x12,12

unilateral calf press(1/4 step comcentric 3 sec. holds) 60x8,8
*calves burning like mad*

Great quad workout. The pump was sick! Strength rising each rotation still.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 17, 2009)

Wednesday 6-17-09 chest/bi's

incline db press 80x10,10
*last time i got a 10,8 and this time i nailed both for 10*
ss with
incline fly 55x10,8

flat db press(1/4 step 3 second concentric holds) 55x6,6
*weight increased 5 lbs from last time was still able to get 6 reps*

x-over(drops) 47x10 D 42x8 D 37x6
*another weight increase*

seated db curls 50x10,10(last 3 reps of second set done rest pause to get all 10)
ss with
BB curls 85x10,10(RP 2,2,1 for last 5 reps)
*arms at this point are freaking screaming*

preachers(3 second ecentric holds) 78x8,8(RP last 2 reps of second set)

hammers(drops) 35x12 D 30x10 D 25x8

Good workout!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 18, 2009)

Cardio

Wednesday's Post W/o
3 Min. Wu
20 Min Treadmill 3.5mph 4% Incline
3 Min Cool Down

Thursdays
3 Min Wu
20 Min 3.5 @5%
3 Min Cool Down


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 19, 2009)

Friday 6-19-09 BACK

rg row 155x10,10
ss with
stiff arm pulldowns 77x10,10

db row(concentric 1/4 step 3 second holds) 60x8,8 *WOW is all i can say*

lat pulls(eccentric x1 and concen x1) 150x8C 150x8E * my lats were screaming at this point*

rack deads 225x8 315x8
ss with
full deads 225x8 315x8

machine back ext(ecentric & concentric) 140x8C 140x8E
*its not a whole lot off weight however by the 5th rep it felt like someone was beating my lower back with a 2x4*

Abs 
weighted crunches 50x20 60x15,15

cardio
stationary bike 20 minutes

AWESOME workout. Full back was pumped & tight.


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2009)

Good stuff here Hoopie! Are you liking the EFX products?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 22, 2009)

POWER WEEK 7

MONDAY 6-22-09 QUADS

squat(R/P 10 sec) 415x4,4,4,4
*set doen with 10 sec. R/P. Weight up 10 pounds from last R/P leg workout*

Unilater leg press(10sec R/P) 290x8,6
*weight up 10 pounds*

BB lunges 165x6,6

Good quad workout. Had an increase in all catagories. Will be trying to get hams in tomorrow with chest and bi's. Just ran out of time today...

KRE-CELERATOR-pre w/o
CELL RUSH-pre and post w/o
KRE-ALKALYN-off days(actually been using this for the past 6-8 moths)
LBA PRO-3-4 times a day
KRE-GENERATOR- post w/o


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 22, 2009)

gopro said:


> Good stuff here Hoopie! Are you liking the EFX products?



Thanks Eric!  I'm loving the EFX products.  Gains are moving along very nicely since i started with EFX!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 23, 2009)

TUESDAY 6-23-09 CHEST/BI'S

* WITH BENCH I CHANGED MY SET UP TO A FLAT SETUP INSTEAD OF ARCHING MY BACK AND GETTING MY FEET WAY UNDERNEATH ME. tHUS TAKING OUT ALL LEVERAGE. dROPPED MY BENCH WEIGHT A GOOD BIT BUT I WAS TRYING TO GET MORE CHEST INVOLVEMENT AND SEE IF IT WOULD EASE UP ON THE SHOULDER PAIN WHICH IT DID*

bench(R/P 10 sec) 250x8,8

incline db press 90x6 100x6,6(PR)*first time for hundreds with incline*

flat flyes 70x6 80x6(PR)

BB curl (R/P 10 sec) 120x8,8(PR)

preachers(R/P 10 sec) 120x7+1 120x6+2

db curl 55x6 60x6(PR)

PR's were flying today. Freaking great workout.

KRE-CELERATOR-pre w/o
CELL RUSH-pre and post w/o
KRE-ALKALYN-off days(actually been using this for the past 6-8 moths)
LBA PRO-3-4 times a day
KRE-GENERATOR- post w/o
NF WHEY-post w/o and throughtout the day


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn if i didnt tweak my lower back Monday. Its driving me nuts. Decided after tuesdays w/o that if it wasnt feeling better by thursday i would take the rest of the week off. decided to take next week off also since i havent had a week off in months. body telling me its time for a short rest. After my week off i will be running an 8 week bulk cycle with the first 3-4 weeks being FD/FS training....


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Steve..Looking good in here...Hows your back?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 29, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> Hey Steve..Looking good in here...Hows your back?



Thanks Tank!  Getting better taking napracyn(sp?) for it.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 6, 2009)

*FD/FS TRAINING WEEK 1*

Monday 7-6-09 BI's

BB curl (3/0/x) 120x4+2 forced 120x4 +1 forced

hammer preacher (6/1/1) 25x3+3 rest pause 25x3+3 rest pause

db preacher (2/4/1) 30x8

machine curl 50x40 ( Holy hell that burned the ole bi's)

rev curl 40x25
ss with
db hammer 20x25

cardio treadmill 30 minutes

I thought i was decreasing the weight to be an easy first week back and here the weights i picked hit it right on the nail. Freaking insane pump and feel to the bi's. Yeah and dont forget to leave the ego at the door for the higher reps also..

New AAEFX Stack
2-HBM in a.m.
2-tribulus in a.m.
LBA Pro- 3-4 times a day
Cell Rush- pre/post w/o
Kre-Generator-post w/o
NF Pro- throughout the day and post w/o
Kre-Alkalyn- 1 post w/o


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> *FD/FS TRAINING WEEK 1*
> 
> Monday 7-6-09 BI's
> 
> ...



Nice supplement stack 

When will you compete again?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 7, 2009)

Tuesday 7-7-09 CHEST(ALL TEMPOS ARE THE SAME AS ABOVE ALONG WITH SET AND REPS)

Bench 250X5+1 250X4+2

incline smith press 175x3+3 175x3+3

incline db fly 40x8 40x8

machine bench 70x40 70x34

flat db press 40x20
ss with
flat flyes 35x13

Needless to say my chest was smoked after this. Great workout today.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 7, 2009)

gopro said:


> Nice supplement stack
> 
> When will you compete again?



Thanks for checking in Eric.  Im looking at 2010 sometime...


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 8, 2009)

Press Release
All American Pharmaceutical
July 8th, 2009

"All American Pharmaceutical has just been awarded a Grant from the Montana Board of Research and Commercialization Technology, Montana Department of Commerce. This grant was awarded to All American Pharmaceutical to continue their research on a revolutionary new weight loss material called Lyzme 5.

Lyzme 5 will be a two year research and development project that will be concluded with Clinical Trials. AAP?s public relation departments says this is ground breaking technology and will safety help millions of people loose body fat safety.

This is the second grant AAP has now received from MBRCT. The first won was for Kre-Celazine?, which is AAP?s new anti inflammatory material. (Kre-Crelazine® "for joint flexibility & pain relief")

This is HUGE, as it is VERY rare that a supplement company be awarded a grant. These are usually only given to drug companies and hospitals. AAEFX is doing things other companies cannot approach!"

I thought that was super cool news that im affilated with a company that is doing big things


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Press Release
> All American Pharmaceutical
> July 8th, 2009
> 
> ...



Wow!!! Do you know how significant this is??? Supplement companies never get grants like this! AAEFX MUST be ahead of all the rest!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 9, 2009)

THURSDAY 7-9-09 BACK

cardio 20 minutes treadmill

T-bar rows 150x5+1 150x4+2 (3/0/x)

cg lat pulls 210x3+3 rest pause last 3 210x3+3 rest pause last (6/1/1)

db rows 60x8 60x8 (2/x/1/4) damn last 2-3 are freaking hard

wg lat pulls 90x40 95x40 can anyone say burn like hell

2-HBM in a.m.
2-tribulus in a.m.
LBA Pro- 3-4 times a day
Cell Rush- pre/post w/o
Kre-Generator-post w/o
NF Pro- throughout the day and post w/o
Kre-Alkalyn- 1 post w/o 

Good upper back w/o. Strength felt good for a week and a half off. Looking forward to week 2 of FD/FS.


----------



## Built (Jul 10, 2009)

Why the AM tribulus, hoopie?


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2009)

Built said:


> Why the AM tribulus, hoopie?



Obviously an attempt to raise luteinizing hormone, which trib has been shown to do in _some _studies.


----------



## Built (Jul 12, 2009)

It wasn't obvious - the only utility from tribulus that I know of is enhancement of libido. I am unaware of any studies showing LH increases with tribulus. You got anything, Eric?


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2009)

Built said:


> It wasn't obvious - the only utility from tribulus that I know of is enhancement of libido. I am unaware of any studies showing LH increases with tribulus. You got anything, Eric?



Quick one on rats. There are many more as well out there. However, otehr studies show nothing. It might have to do with the TYPES of tribulis used, as some extracts are far more potent than others.

http://www.scielo.br/pdf/ibju/v33n4/v33n4a15.pdf


----------



## Built (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, well, if humans are sufficiently rat-like, the same trib that increases LH in rats ought to do the same in humans. So far, there's no evidence that it does. 

Great for stiffies though - I thought maybe our man Hoopie was getting a little somethin' somethin' in the AM!


----------



## gopro (Jul 13, 2009)

Built said:


> Yes, well, if humans are sufficiently rat-like, the same trib that increases LH in rats ought to do the same in humans. So far, there's no evidence that it does.
> 
> Great for stiffies though - I thought maybe our man Hoopie was getting a little somethin' somethin' in the AM!



The "stiffies" are not purported to result from nitric oxide production (like Viagra/yohimbe) but from transient rises in test levels.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 13, 2009)

FD/FS WEEK 2

MONDAY 7-13-09 BI'S

BB curl(3/0/x) 125x2+2forced reps 125x3+2 forced reps

DB preacher hammer (6/1/1) 30x3+ 3 rest pause 30x3+3 R/P( at this point my biceps are freaking screaming)

DB preacher(2/4/1) 35x5+2 (Had to assist my arms on the last 2 reps as my bi's were shot)

machine curl 55x40

rev curl 50x25
ss with
db hammer 25x25

My bi's were smoked when i was done. Killer workout with an increase of 5 pounds on all exercises. the tempos get you good so leave the ego at the door when dealing with these tempos.

2-HBM in a.m.
2-tribulus in a.m.
LBA Pro- 3-4 times a day
Cell Rush- pre/post w/o
Kre-Generator-post w/o
NF Pro- throughout the day and post w/o
Kre-Alkalyn- 1 post w/o


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 13, 2009)

Built said:


> Yes, well, if humans are sufficiently rat-like, the same trib that increases LH in rats ought to do the same in humans. So far, there's no evidence that it does.
> 
> Great for stiffies though - I thought maybe our man Hoopie was getting a little somethin' somethin' in the AM!



  man im away at a softball tourny for my daughter for a few days and i miss all the talk.  anyway what i notice from taking the trib in the a.m is a definate RISE(lol) in my labido.  An yes it seems the a.m has been more prominent lately for me and the wifey...


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2009)

gopro said:


> The "stiffies" are not purported to result from nitric oxide production (like Viagra/yohimbe) but from transient rises in test levels.



I may be wrong, but isn't it the case that testosterone mediates erection through the production of NO?



HOOPIE said:


> man im away at a softball tourny for my daughter for a few days and i miss all the talk.  anyway what i notice from taking the trib in the a.m is a definate RISE(lol) in my labido.  An yes it seems the a.m has been more prominent lately for me and the wifey...



LOL - there's our boy, getting in on the AM action! 

What time of day do you train, Hoop?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 13, 2009)

Built said:


> I may be wrong, but isn't it the case that testosterone mediates erection through the production of NO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When i wake up in the afternoon.  Usually around 2:30.  I work steady night turn...


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2009)

So you wake up, take the trib, get laid, go back to sleep, then get up in the afternoon to train?

<seethes with jealousy>


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 14, 2009)

Built said:


> So you wake up, take the trib, get laid, go back to sleep, then get up in the afternoon to train?
> 
> <seethes with jealousy>



close..go home get laid go to sleep get up take trib then train.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 14, 2009)

Tuesday 7-14-09 chest

bench 255x5+1 255x4+2 (3/0/x)

incline bench 180x3+3R/P 180x3+3R/P (6/1/1)

incline db fly 45x8 (2/4/1)

machine bench 75x40 75x40

x-overs 22x40 22x40

Holly smokes my chest was freaking pumped. 

2-HBM in a.m.
2-tribulus in a.m.
LBA Pro- 3-4 times a day
Cell Rush- pre/post w/o
Kre-Generator-post w/o
NF Pro- throughout the day and post w/o


----------



## Built (Jul 14, 2009)

Since the trib is for the stiffies, why take it AFTER you get laid?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 15, 2009)

Built said:


> Since the trib is for the stiffies, why take it AFTER you get laid?



Ever since i started taking the trib i've noticed a difference in myself.  I cant explain it but i do like how i feel while taking it thats why i keep taking it.  Some like to call it the alfa male feeling.  to me thats the dumbest saying ive ever heard.  All i know is i feel a lot different when taking it and i like how i feel.  So i keep taking it everyday when i wake up.  Is it from a rise in my test levels who knows.  I definately know my labido has improved.

I know its not the greatest explaination but it the best way i can explain it as to why i take it every day...


----------



## Built (Jul 15, 2009)

No worries. I know it does something - I've taken it myself. Never noticed the libido, but hubby did when he took it.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Since the trib is for the stiffies, why take it AFTER you get laid?


----------



## gopro (Jul 16, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Ever since i started taking the trib i've noticed a difference in myself.  I cant explain it but i do like how i feel while taking it thats why i keep taking it.  Some like to call it the alfa male feeling.  to me thats the dumbest saying ive ever heard.  All i know is i feel a lot different when taking it and i like how i feel.  So i keep taking it everyday when i wake up.  Is it from a rise in my test levels who knows.  I definately know my labido has improved.
> 
> I know its not the greatest explaination but it the best way i can explain it as to why i take it every day...



That is because it is likely an effective test booster for you. Quality trib products, such as AAEFX's, will cause a transient rise in test and for many it is actually "feelable." Trib has been on the market for many, many years and continues to sell because it does work pretty well for many (although not all).


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Since the trib is for the stiffies, why take it AFTER you get laid?



You know the more i read this i finally came up with a good answer.  TO KEEP MY STIFFIES GOING AND GOING AND GOING AND GOING..LOL


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 16, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> You know the more i read this i finally came up with a good answer.  TO KEEP MY STIFFIES GOING AND GOING AND GOING AND GOING..LOL


Okay ....Maybe just a little (no homo) too much info there hoops!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 16, 2009)

Thursday 7-16-09 upper back

t-bar 170x4+2 170x4+2 (3/0/x tempo)

cg lat pulldowns 220x3+3 R/P 220x3+3R/P (6/1/1 tempo)

db row 70x8 70x8 (4/4/1 tempo)

wg lat pulldowns 100x40 105x40

My lats where cocked after this workout. Lower back getting better so hopefully soon i'll be able to start hitting it.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 16, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Okay ....Maybe just a little (no homo) too much info there hoops!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 27, 2009)

Man the last few weeks i have been under the weather and unable to workout. Between my back then something with my guts i just didnt feel good. Ended up changing my diet and started feeling better within 24 hours. Needlesss to say it looks like my bulk diets/meals in general have to be all whole grain carbs. Any type of processed carbs makes me really sick with horrible cramping in my stomach/intestinal region. Changed up my diet in the beginning of last week and started feeling better the next day. By the end of the week i was back to almost 100% and today i think im there. Think i needed to expell the rest of those bad carbs out of my body..


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooooh, damn. What do you figure it was that did it, Hoopie? Too much gluten? Sugar?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 27, 2009)

Built said:


> Ooooh, damn. What do you figure it was that did it, Hoopie? Too much gluten? Sugar?



Im thinking it was the gluten as i had found out that my grandmother has a gluten alergy.  I wish i could explain how my stomach and gutts felt.  It looks like all my carbs HAVE to be in the forms of whole grains.  I DO NOT want to feel like that again.  I was actually getting really worried that something seriously major was wrong with my gutts...


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

If it's gluten - and I don't handle the stuff well, either - you won't feel wonderful on whole grains either. 

As an experiment, try sticking to non-grain sources for your starchy carbs. Rice - white or brown - causes almost no one any digestive problems, and unless you have trouble with deadly nightshades, potatoes (white or sweet) should be comfortable as well. 

A few other non-gluten sources: 

Sorghum flour
quinoa
buckwheat
corn (flour, meal, starch)

If it isn't gluten, you'll be fine on whole grains. If it is gluten, grain foods - whole or otherwise - will cause you more and more grief over time. 

Oats are usually mentioned in the literature as being gluten-free, but I have just as much trouble with oats as I do with wheat so approach this one cautiously. If in doubt, avoid it for now. There are plenty of other delicious gluten-free starches to choose from. Please do not hesitate to ask for grain-free substitutes for any of the foods you are currently eating if you need suggestions - many of the members of one of the other boards I mod have gluten problems; this is not an uncommon problem and I may have some work-arounds to offer you, should you require them.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 27, 2009)

Built said:


> If it's gluten - and I don't handle the stuff well, either - you won't feel wonderful on whole grains either.
> 
> As an experiment, try sticking to non-grain sources for your starchy carbs. Rice - white or brown - causes almost no one any digestive problems, and unless you have trouble with deadly nightshades, potatoes (white or sweet) should be comfortable as well.
> 
> ...



  Thats good to know as im still learning about this gluten thing.  You have me thinking though cause i know when i eat whole grain pastas i get crampy feeling but i always figured that as a carb bloating feeling.  Now that you wrote that it may be more.  Sweet taters dont bother me at all.

Got a question for ya built.  When you would eat gluten foods do your gutts get real crampy and gassy.  I get horrible bloating and gassy and my gutts just hurt its so bad..  Now with the whole grains its not as bad but is stil there slightly.


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, I do. And - weirdly enough - I still feel hungry. 

Not all starches do this to me. Just the gluten containing ones. White gluten containing ones are perhaps the worst, but it happens with all of them.


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

I know oatmeal is the stuff of bodybuilding dietary legend, but if you suspect you are having trouble with gluten, stop ALL gluten containing foods for a while - including the iffy ones like rye, oats and spelt. 

I have a sister who is acutely ill from this finally getting to her, she's been hospitalized with Celiac and is heavily medicated for it - and in terrible pain daily. She pukes every morning, and has trouble with her digestive tract all day. She's wasted considerably.

I believe I have this too, and I'm hoping that in avoiding gluten most of the time, my body may still allow me the occasional indiscretion of the odd piece of birthday cake, or to not have to worry about checking to see if my soy sauce contains wheat. 

Celiac is not an allergy - it is an autoimmune disease, and it is cumulative. The longer you ignore it, the worse it gets, until such point as you pretty much have to eat out of a kitchen-lab for the rest of your life. 

I am NOT diagnosing you - just offering you fair warning that this is NOT fun, it does NOT go away, it has NOTHING to do with "clean" vs. "dirty" carbs and it's not an allergy. It's a food intolerance, and my strong feeling is that it has become prevalent because our western diet has become so OVERdependend on wheat. Wheat, like all grain foods, did not evolve to be the perfect food for humans. It evolved to survive digestion and get crapped out a few miles up the field by the animal that ate it, as a means of propagation. In order to do this, it contains antinutrients, substances that interfere with ordinary digestion to ensure its viability. All plant foods have some level of antinutrition. We are admonished to consume a varied diet so as to ensure adequate nutrition, but it is just as important that we do so as minimize exposure to the individual antinutrients these foods contain. My strong feeling is that by flying under the radar, we may be able to avoid setting off the immune response that is virtually impossible to reset once activated. 

Eat what agrees with you. Potatoes, sweet potatoes, rice - try those. Try white rice; you may be surprised by the lack of reaction you have to this refined glucose polymer. (White rice is one of my favourite post workout carb sources)


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks a ton for the info Built!


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

You're welcome. Believe me when I say I hope it's not relevant to your circumstance.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 27, 2009)

FD/FS Training protocol

Monday 7-27-09 Bi's

BB Curl 125x3+1 125x3+1 (tempo 3/0/x)

Hammer Preacher DB 35x3+3 35x3+3 (6/1/1)

DB Preacher 35x8 (2/4/1) Last time had to help with ohter arm on last couple got all reps this time

machine curls 60x32

rev. curl 55x25
ss with
hammers 30x25

After being away from the gym for a week and a half do to illness, im very happy with this workout. there was an increase in some areas and finished reps in other parts.. Soo all in all a great workout..


----------



## gopro (Jul 28, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> FD/FS Training protocol
> 
> Monday 7-27-09 Bi's
> 
> ...



FDFS! Damn you are brave!!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 28, 2009)

Tuesdy 7-28-09  Cardio

treadmill 

25 minutes 10% incline at 3.6mph


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 30, 2009)

Thursday 7-30-09 BACK

T-Bar (3/0/x) 180x4+2forced reps 180x4+2forced

cg lat pulls (6/1/1) 230x3+3rest pause 230x3+3R/P

DB rows (2/4/1) 80x7,7*This was a ball buster*

WG lat pulls 110x40 110x35*Freaking lats started screaming at rep'ish 20 and i was able to squeez out some more to 35. However the 36th rep i couldnt even budge to lower it*

GREAT workout and strength. I absolutely love FD/FS training and the tempos.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 31, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Thursday 7-30-09 BACK
> 
> T-Bar (3/0/x) 180x4+2forced reps 180x4+2forced
> 
> ...


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 31, 2009)

Friday 7-31-09 Tri's

CG bench(3/0/x) 215x4+1 forced 215x3+1 

skulls (6/1/1) 115x6+1 115x6+1 * doing skulls with a 6 second negative is freaking killer*

DB overhead Ext(2/4/1) 25x7,7

V-bar pushdowns 50x40

RG pulldowns 50x30

Tri's are toast after this workout. The 6 second negatives with skulls was a new twist of pain but i liked it.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 31, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Friday 7-31-09 Tri's
> 
> CG bench(3/0/x) 215x4+1 forced 215x3+1
> 
> ...


I fried my tris today to Steve....


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking good Steve! Can't wait to see you step onstage again!


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 6, 2009)

Thursday 8-6-09 Chest FD/FS Style

bench 260x4+1 260x4+2 260x4+1 (3/0/x/ tempo)

incline bench 185x3+3R/P 185x3+3 R/P (6/1/1)

incline fly 50x8 50x8 (2/4/1)

machine press 80x32+8 after 15 second rest

high cable x-over 27x20
ss with
low cable x-over 17x20

Very happy with todays workout. Great stress releaver after the last few days. Suprising strength..


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 10, 2009)

MONDAY 8-10-09 LEGS

Squats 225x6 245x6 275x6

leg press(6/1/1) 250x3+3R/P

leg ext(2/0/1/4) 70x8,8

single leg ext 40x40 40x30

leg press 190x20
ss with
db lunges 30x20

First day back for doing legs since about 2 months ago. didnt want ot push it to hard with the weight so i took it easy. Hopefully i'll be back to where i was at when i hurt my back. Still a pretty good workout


----------



## gopro (Aug 11, 2009)

Rock on with PRRS-FDFS-AAEFX!!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 11, 2009)

Tuesday 8-11-09 Bi's

bb curl 125x4+2 forced 125x4+2forced (3/0/x)

db preacher hammer 40x3+3R/P 40x3+3R/P (6/1/1)

db preacher 40x7 (2/4/1)

machine curl 65x35

rev curl 50x20
ss with
db hammer 30x20

Great feeling workout. Last time with bb curl was only able to get a 3+1 this time it was 4+2 so now its on to 130...

AAEFX Stack
2-HBM TID
2-tribulus in a.m.
LBA Pro- 3-4 times a day
Cell Rush- pre/post w/o
Kre-Generator-post w/o and throughout the day
NF Pro- throughout the day and post w/o


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 12, 2009)

Wednesday 8-12-09 Chest

Bench 265x4+1 265x4+2 (3/0/x) * climbing weekly*

incline bench 195x3+3 195x3+3 (6/1/1) * up 10 lbs from last*

incline fly 55x7,7 (4/2/1)

machine press 85x40 *last week on got 32 reps with 80lbs so this is up nicely*

high x-overs 27x20
ss with
low x-overs 17x20

Each week i'm seeing increases in strength and loving it.
AAEFX Stack
2-HBM TID
2-tribulus in a.m.
LBA Pro- 3-4 times a day
Cell Rush- pre/post w/o
Kre-Generator-post w/o and throughout the day
NF Pro- throughout the day and post w/o


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Wednesday 8-12-09 Chest
> 
> Bench 265x4+1 265x4+2 (3/0/x) * climbing weekly*
> 
> ...



The power of FDFS/PRRS/AAEFX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 13, 2009)

Thursday 8-13-09 BACK

T-bar 185x5+1forced 185x5+1 3/0/x

cg lat pulls 240x3+3R/P 240x3+3R/P 6/1/1

smith one arm row 85x7,7 2/0/1/4

wg lat pulls 115x40,40

Great workout. Lats were full of blood after this one..

AAEFX Stack
2-HBM TID
2-tribulus in a.m.
LBA Pro- 3-4 times a day
Cell Rush- pre/post w/o
Kre-Generator-post w/o and throughout the day
NF Pro- throughout the day and post w/o


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 14, 2009)

Friday 8-14-09 Shrugs/Tri's

shrugs 225x10 275x8,8 *the only shoulder exercise i can do that doesnt bring severe pain in my shoulder*

CG bench 215x4+1 215x5+1forced 3/0/x

skulls 105x3+3 105x3+3 6/1/1

Overheand Db ext 35x7,7 2/4/1

Pushdowns 62x40

rev. pulldowns 52x30

Shoulder today was giving me some problems with my tricep workout. It doesnt hurt with shrugs but it was killing me with tri's...


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 17, 2009)

POWER WEEK

MONDAY 8-17-09 LEGS

squats 295x6,6,6

single leg press 150x6,6,6

leg ext 170x6,6,6

adductors 90x6,6,6

Lying leg curls 110x6,6,6

sldl 225x6,6

Still taking it slow with legs. Incorporated hammies this week. Still felt liek a pretty good workout for being light...


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 18, 2009)

Well not a good day today. Shoulder gave out on me at the gym while doing bench press. Luckily my spotter was on the ball and caught the bar. Couldnt finish the workout do to the pain and lack or range of motion. Iced it down and now heating it. Feels like its burning inside the joint. Needless to say that sucks. Wifey not sure what i did to it. DAMNIT!!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 21, 2009)

Headed to Dr.'s on monday.  I've lost about 30-40% ROM in my shoulder due to severe pain.  Actually have to walk with it in my pocket so it doesnt swing back-n-forth...Damnit this bites....


----------



## gopro (Aug 23, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Headed to Dr.'s on monday.  I've lost about 30-40% ROM in my shoulder due to severe pain.  Actually have to walk with it in my pocket so it doesnt swing back-n-forth...Damnit this bites....



Shoot man...this sucks!


----------



## Built (Aug 24, 2009)

You don't want to hear this, but I'm going to say it anyway - do not perform ANY movement that causes even the slightest pain in your shoulder. It will suck, you will hate it, and it's really important that you don't re-irritate it. Get it checked out by the doc, get the physio or whatever you need and baby the HELL out of it. It will NOT get better until you do, so put that right out of your head. 

[/tough love]


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 24, 2009)

Went to doc today and was advised to go to an Orthopod....F'n great not what i wanted to hear...


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 26, 2009)

Well here is my workout plan for the next few weeks. I am going to alternate weeks with hitting legs and arms twice in a week. So week 1 will be legs on monday and friday with biceps on tuesaday. the week 2 will be legs on tuesday with bi's on monday and friday. Then just keep flipping back n forth on the weeks. Cardio will be there at 3-5 days a week. 

What are everyones thoughts on this...


----------



## Built (Aug 26, 2009)

Hoopie, what movements CAN you perform without pain?

Can you do laterals? Flyes? How about any kind of rowing movements, such as dumbbell rows, bent over rows, t-bars, cable rows?
Can you do deadlifts? How about barbell squats?

What kinds of arm work can you do without pain? For bis, I'm imagining you're fine with everything but movements such as chinups - but perhaps those are okay if done with a close grip? How about tricep work - shall I assume dips and close grip bench are out? Bench dips would definitely be out. 

Maybe just organize it according to what you can do for each of these types of movements:

Quad work 
Ham work 
Horizontal pulling 
Horizontal pushing 
Vertical pulling <- I'll assume none
Vertical pushing 
Ab work 
Bicep work
Tricep work


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 26, 2009)

Hammer those legs twice a week.  Make everyone say....He's juiced!  just a thought.  I have been doing some of the DC stretches I found online...seem to be working.


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 26, 2009)

Down side to legs is that i cant do squats.  When i try to get my right arm back to hold the bar across my shoulders it freaking kills my shoulder.  Tested biceps yesterday and all was pretty good except preachers and lying cable curls.  havent tried rows or t-bar yet along with tris.  Chest is completely out for i cant do a single movement without pain.


----------



## Built (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you do Zerchers?

How about loading a backpack with plates and wearing it back to front - can you do squats that way?

How about the others I listed, deadlifts on the agenda...?


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 26, 2009)

Built said:


> Can you do Zerchers? *Never heard of these dont know what they are?*
> 
> How about loading a backpack with plates and wearing it back to front - can you do squats that way? *HMMM..thats an idea just got to find a strong back pack though...*
> 
> How about the others I listed, deadlifts on the agenda...?


*Deads not sure on as i havent hit back day yet....*


----------



## Built (Aug 27, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 27, 2009)

That hurt my back just watching!


----------



## Built (Aug 27, 2009)

Your back? LOL no, but your forearms take a beating, that's for sure.


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 28, 2009)

gym owner got a new squat bar in that will do me just fine.  I dont have to try and reach back to hold the bar now.  Here is a link to what it looks like:

Elite Fitness Systems

Hoopie a happy feller cause now he can do squats again


----------



## Built (Aug 28, 2009)

I've wanted to try one of those forever. Let me know how it feels.


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 31, 2009)

WELL HERE IT GOES

MONDAY 8-31-09 LEGS

camber bar squats 250x6,6,6
*using this bar kick my arse. Really different approach with this type of bar. definately drops the weight you can do, why i dont know but it does*

single leg press 210x6,6,6

leg ext 210x6,6,6

lying leg curls 130x6,6,6

SLDL 225x6,6

Not a bad leg workout. The camber bar squats gave me a different feel to my quads than reg squat bar.


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 31, 2009)

Built said:


> I've wanted to try one of those forever. Let me know how it feels.



That bar took a few sets to get used to and it kicked my arse.  Couldnt come close to the weight that i use with a straight bar.  even my training partner who hits near 500 struggled with 315 for 3 sets of 6.  that bar does however  feel like it hits the quads more...


----------



## Built (Aug 31, 2009)

That's because it turns the geometry into more of a front squat. Cool!


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Well folks im back after a hectic week with my dad having triple bypass surgery. Felt good to get back in the gym and relieve some stress...

Tuesday 9-8-09 LEGS

Camber bar squat 260x6,6 275x6 285x6
(one thing with this bar you have to watch is not to let it ride to high on your neck because it puts a load of press during the concentric action on the lower back)

single leg press 220x6,6,6

leg ext 215x6,6,6

lying leg curls 140x6,6,6

SLSL 245x6,6

Really like the camber bar for squats. Catn do as much weight but damn does it hit the quads hard...


----------



## Built (Sep 8, 2009)

If you can hit your quads hard with less weight, that's awesome - less wear and tear on the old bod. 

I wish I had access to one of those cambered bars. 

***********

I am so sorry to hear about your dad. What a frightening thing to go through.


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Built said:


> If you can hit your quads hard with less weight, that's awesome - less wear and tear on the old bod.
> 
> I wish I had access to one of those cambered bars.
> 
> ...



Thanks Built! It was definately a long week for us.  Working in the medical field as i do you tend to know too much and it can  really weigh on you.


----------



## Built (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you do for a living, Hoopie?


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Built said:


> What do you do for a living, Hoopie?



I worked as a respiratory therapist in a level 1 trauma unit for 10 years and also did some time in the cardiac care unit.  Now i work in a sleep lab.


----------



## Built (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, wow, you HAVE seen a lot, no doubt. Still, I'm sure your dad is very glad you're there for him, as hard as it is on you to watch. 

It's hard watching a parent go through pain.


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 9, 2009)

wednesday 9-9-09 Bi's

BB curl 115x6 120x6,6

preachers 95x6 105x6,6

DB curls 70x6,5 
(these were done rest pause at 20 seconds. I know i couldnt rep out 6 with this weight but my gym doesnt have 65lb'ers and i have done 60's for 6 a couple times. So i figured my best bet sould be to rest pause this weight and hope for the best. Needless to say i'm very happy with the outcome. My bi's were gased on the last set at the 5th rep. )

VERY happy with the workout...


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Thursday 9-10-09 Lower Back

Rack Deads 225x6 275x6 315x6,6,6

weighted hypers 35x10,10,10

First i know its not much, however it was the first time in about 4-6 weeks that i worked my lower back so i decide to not kill myslef and end up back where i was at. an actually as i sit here an type this in my lower back is hateing me. 
*
*due to my shoulder problems i'm unable to do any type of upper back*


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Monday 9-14-09 POWER LEGS/BI'S

Camber squats 295x6,6,6

single leg press 225x6,6,6

leg ext 225x6,6

bb curl 120x6,6,6

preachers 120x6,6 125x6

db curl-ran out of time due to a late start so i didnt have time for this 

All-n-all very happy with my workout. Strenght increasing steadily. Injury still has me not being able to due certain things but im making do. Really liking the squats with the cambered bar..


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 16, 2009)

Wednesday 9-16-09 Power lower back/tri's

rack deads 325x6,6,6

seated good mornings 115x6,6,6


wt. hypers 45x6,6,6

pushdowns 145x6,6,6

single arm cable skulls 37x6,6

rg pulldowns 86x6,6


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Thursday 9-17-09 Rep Range Bi's

cable curls 82x7 77x10,14

preachers 90x10,12

db curls 45x12,14

hammers 45x8,10

not pleased with this workout to much. 
Strength felt good, but the sets felt off if that makes sense...


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 28, 2009)

I havent been released to train yet so what im going to do is rip it up with AAEFX. Yep i'm going to contest diet starting today and schread it up. Hopeing to get released soon to train but until then im going to diet my arse off....


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2009)

Hoops, are you sure this is a good idea? Hard dieting while healing an injury isn't something I'd do to my own body, much less recommend someone else.


----------



## HOOPIE (Sep 28, 2009)

Built said:


> Hoops, are you sure this is a good idea? Hard dieting while healing an injury isn't something I'd do to my own body, much less recommend someone else.



I can honestly say i dont know if its a good idea.  I feel i need to do something, im going nuts doing nothing


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 5, 2009)

Just an fyi, im in physical therapy for the next 5 weeks...Dieting is going good looking leaner.


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 11, 2009)

Weighed in Saturday morning, down to 187.5

down 5 pounds


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 25, 2009)

Weighed in today at 185.

down 2.5lbs. in 2 weeks.

Goal 175 by thanksgiving week +/- 2 lbs


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2009)

Built said:


> What do you do for a living, Hoopie?



He keeps this log! 

LOL!

Looking good Hoops!!!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 27, 2009)

You read and its true Hoopies been turned loose to start training again. I am freaking stoked hyper and ready. Cant do any power movements just yet but rep range and shock ar eon the schedule. So come Monday its on and its going to be awesome


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 2, 2009)

BACK IN ACTION


Monday 11-2-09 Chest/Bi's

DB Press 80x8,10,112

incline DB Press 70x10 70x10+2

x-overs 32x12,14

BB Curl 75x8 85x8,10

preachers 85x10,12

DB Curls 40x12 35x14

Hammers 35x8 30x12

Ok dont laugh at those numbers they're a bit on the weak side i know. Its been 6 weeks since i was able to workout. Happy with the workout..


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 3, 2009)

Tuesday 11-3-09 Shoulders

Hang power cleans 115x5 125x5 135x5 145x4,4

oly bar corner press 50x8 60x8 65x8

arnold press 30x10 35x10

lateral raise 15x12,12

This is my first shoulder workout in 8 months. I had ZERO pain during this workout. Although the weights are low it felt good to be back doing shoulders. Just got to take it slow and hope i dont re-injure it. For oly bar press i used a t-bar machine and i dont know how much the bar wieghs on the machine itself. I guessed at 25 so i just added the weights from there that i used. It may be 35 pounds but i went with 25.


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey awesome, you did my shoulder module!

Heh. I love your version of "light"!

Nice work.


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 3, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey awesome, you did my shoulder module!
> 
> Heh. I love your version of "light"!
> 
> Nice work.



thanks Built.  Felt reaking awesome to hit shoulders again and have no pain on top of it while doing them.


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 5, 2009)

Thurday 11-5-09 BAck

CG pulldowns 150x15 160x12 175x8

T-Bar 90x15 100x12 110x8

RG rows 135x12 145x8

seated rows 150x12 160x8

seated good morn. 95x12,8

didnt want to push lower back to hard so i just went with 2 sets of gm's and stopped there. I know its only my first week back but these numbers kill me from what i was doing prior to the accident


----------



## Built (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't even think about that; concentrate on how good it feels to be back in the gym and MOVING again!


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 7, 2009)

Friday 11-6-09 Bi's'Tri's

CAble curls 67x15 72x12 77x8

preachers 95x15 100x12

concentration curls 30x15 30x10+2

cg bench 85x15 105x12 115x8

skulls 65x15 (did no more skulls from here on out as they were hurting my shoulder. for that matter im probably not going to do them period)

single arm pushdowns 27x15 32x12

Not a great tricep workout. Gonna have to rethink my 2nd and third exercises since skulls are now out of the question. Any input out there...


----------



## Built (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't do 'em either. 

Try close grip bench press and floor rack presses.


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 9, 2009)

MONDAY 11-9-09 LEGS

Leg Ext 140x15 150x12 160x8

BB Lunges 95x15 105x12 115x8

Leg Press 250x15 270x12

SLDL 135x15 145x12 155x8

Lying Leg Curls 75x15 85x12 95x8

Calf Press 190x15 200x15 210x15

Calf Ext 290x15,15,15

Wasnt going to post this leg w/o as it was just awfull in stregth. For that matter i felt it was down right imbarassing. However, i decided to go ahead and post it up. Gonna get a months worth of a lower back workout in before returning to squats. For 2 reasons, 1) want to make sure my back isnt going to fail out on me 2) if it doesnt fail out with the low back workouts then strengthen it some before putting the bar back across my shoulders with heavy weight.


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 12, 2009)

Tuesday 11-10-09 chest/bi's

db press 80x15,12 90x8

incline db press 60x15 70x12 80x8

flat flyes 50x15,12

bb curls 75x15 85x12 95x8

preachers 75x15 85x12

seated db curl 30x15,12

rev. curl 55x15 65x12


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 12, 2009)

Thursday 11-12-09 Back

cg pulldowns 160x15 170x12 180x8

t-bar rows 90x15 100x12 115x8

rg rows 140x15 150x12

seated rows 155x15 165x12

seated good morn. 100x15 110x12 120x8

hypers BWx15,12,12

cardio 20 minutes traedmill


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 14, 2009)

Friday 11-13-09 Delts

Hang Power Cleans 135x5 145x5,5 150x5,3

Oly bar corner press 60x8 70x8,8

arnold press 35x10 40x10

seated side laterals 20x12,12

Good shoulder workout


----------



## Built (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Friday 11-13-09 Delts
> 
> Hang Power Cleans 135x5 145x5,5 150x5,3
> 
> ...



Keep kicking butt Hoops!


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 16, 2009)

Monday 11-16-09 Chest/bi's

smith bench 195x6,6,6 (think my benching is over for a while. shoulder didnt like this)

incline flyes 55x6,6,6

low cable x-overs 27x6,6,6

BB curl 105x6,6,6

preacher 105x6,6,6

db curl 55x4+2 55x5+1

Ok workout. Still getting my strength back from the layoff. But it is progressing so thats all i can ask for


----------



## Built (Nov 16, 2009)

Hoopie, stick to dumbbell pressing for now, and at a low incline. Try doing them with a stretch band strung under the seat - that way the press is lighter at the bottom, where your shoulder is compromised, and heavier at the top as more tricep and pec go into it.

Go higher rep for now, rather than heavier. Lactate - "the burn" - can be very therapeutic for joint injuries.


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Hoopie, stick to dumbbell pressing for now, and at a low incline. Try doing them with a stretch band strung under the seat - that way the press is lighter at the bottom, where your shoulder is compromised, and heavier at the top as more tricep and pec go into it.
> 
> Go higher rep for now, rather than heavier. Lactate - "the burn" - can be very therapeutic for joint injuries.



Will do thanks!!  Never thought of the stretch band.  gave bench a try to see how it would react.  Needless to say i got the answer i thought i would get.  Shoudler doesnt feel bad now but during the press it bothered it like hell...

The shoudler module of yours rocks  freaking love it.  Absolutely NO shoulder pain during my workout or after...Never thought i could have a shoulder w/o without pain...


----------



## Built (Nov 16, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Will do thanks!!  Never thought of the stretch band.  gave bench a try to see how it would react.  Needless to say i got the answer i thought i would get.  Shoudler doesnt feel bad now but during the press it bothered it like hell...
> 
> The shoudler module of yours rocks  freaking love it.  Absolutely NO shoulder pain during my workout or after...Never thought i could have a shoulder w/o without pain...



No pain = good. 

I had a guy at my gym thank me for that about a week ago; he told me I made training shoulders FUN again. 

I was just charmed. 

Hoopie, gains = good too. Lemme know how your shoulders grow.


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 17, 2009)

Tuesday 11-17-09 shoudlers/tri's

oly press 90x6 95x6,6

hang cleans 115x8,8,8( these gas the heck out of ya at higher reps, damn)

arnold press 40x10 45x10

side laterals 20x12,12

cg bench 135x6 175x6,6

rope push downs 95x6,6,6

single arm pushdowns 47x6,6

Not a bad workout. shoudler really coming along with this workout. The oly bar corner press and hang cleans are a lot of fun to do. The hang cleans hit my traps so much that the soreness in them will give me a dull headache for a couple days. Love it!!!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 19, 2009)

Thursday 11-19-09 Back

T-bar 125x6 135x6,6

wg pulldowns 180x6,6,6

rg rows 185x6,6,6

smith one arm rows 65x6 75x6,6

seated GM 135x6,6,6

hypers 45x10,10


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 21, 2009)

Friday 11-20-09 Rep range chest/Bi's

DB press 90x8,12 80x15

Incline DB Press 80x8 70x12 60x15

Flat flyes 50x12,15

BB Curl 115x8 100x12 85x15

preachers 65x12,15 ( my arms were so fried after bb curl that i felt like a weakling doing these)

lying cable curls 57x12,15

Great w/o. chest and bi's were spent when i was done with each. For that matter bi's felt spent after bb's.


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 23, 2009)

Monday 11-23-09 Quads (Power/Rep Range mix)

leg ext 180x6 200x6,6 180x10,12 170x15

leg press 310x6 330x6 350x6 330x10,12,15

DB lunges 60x6,6

Getting better workout by workout.


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 24, 2009)

Tuesday 11-24-09 Chest/Bi's

DB press 100x6,6,6

incline db press 80x6 90x6,6

lat fly 60x6 70x6

BB curl 115x6,6,6

preachers 105x6,6,6

db curls 60x5+1 60x5+1

Had a goo dchest workout but my Bi w/o sucked arse. Bi's felt weak. Strugled with strength today with my Bi's..


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 2, 2009)

Wednesday 12-2-09 chest/ bi's

db press 100x8,10 90x15

incline db fly 60x8,12,15

x-overs 47x12,15

bbv curl 115x8 105x12 95x15

preachers 105x8 95x12 85x15

lying cable curls 67x12x15

Feels like my strength is starting to return


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 3, 2009)

Thursday 12-3-09 BACK

CG Pulldowns 200x8,12 190x15

T-bar 125x8 115x12 105x15

RG Rows 185x8 175x12 165x15( this and T-bar rows have got to be my worst exercise. Freaking weak as hell with these 2 exercises)

single arm smith rows 75x88 65x12

Seated Good Morn. 135x8,12,15

weighted hypers 45x15,15,15

Well i guess an ok workout not my best thats for sure. this coming back from an injury is killing me.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 7, 2009)

Monday 12-7-09 LEGS

leg ext 210x6,6,6

leg press 370x6,6,6

BB Lunges 155x6 175x6 195x6

SLDL 225x6,6,6

Lying leg curls 130x6,6,6

calf press 250x6,6 270x6

calf ext 330x6 350x6,6

Not being able to squat yet makes it hard to say this was an effective leg w/o.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 8, 2009)

Tuesday 12-8-09 Chest/Bi's

incline db press 90x6 100x6,6(PR)

Flat flyes 80x6 90x6,6(these were really touch n go with my shoulder. Just flet like my shoulder was going to give out at any second)

Low cable x-overs 37x6,6(last time for these. shoulder didnt like them at all)

BB curl 120x6,6,6

preachers 120x6,6,6

DB curl 60x6,6(PR for hitting both sets at 6)

Really stoked with the w/o. Strength seemed incridible. Gotta love the AAEFX supps. Within 5 weeks of my return from my accident im banging PR's.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 9, 2009)

Wednesday 12-9-09 Delts

hang Cleans 145x5 155x5,5,4

Oly press 90x8,8,8

Arnold press 45x10,10

seated side laterals 20x12,12

Not a good shoulder workout. I knew it wouldnt be as i had done a heavy chest workout yesterday and my shoulders were still feeling it today. My hang cleans were horrible


----------



## Built (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe rearrange your workouts so you tuck a leg workout between your upper workouts. Shoulders and chest so close to each other... I'd have trouble, too.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 9, 2009)

Built said:


> Maybe rearrange your workouts so you tuck a leg workout between your upper workouts. Shoulders and chest so close to each other... I'd have trouble, too.



My shoulder w/o is usually on friday but i had to rearange my w/o. So shoulders got hit on wednesday cause i wanted back for friday instead of wednesday.  Either way i was doomed.  Wednesday suppposed to be my off day


----------



## Built (Dec 9, 2009)

How are your days currently arranged, Hoopie?


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 10, 2009)

Built said:


> How are your days currently arranged, Hoopie?




mon-legs
tues-chest/bi's
wed-off
thur-back
fri-delts/tris


----------



## Built (Dec 10, 2009)

Are your legs so huge that they merit only being trained once a week? 

What's your best and your worst "part" with regard to your overall symmetry?


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 10, 2009)

Built said:


> Are your legs so huge that they merit only being trained once a week?
> What's your best and your worst "part" with regard to your overall symmetry?


To pick a best part in my symetry i cant because im too hard on myself.  To pick my worst it would be my lats

LOL definately not however they are not small either.  I have actually thought about hitting them more often along with my upper back/lats


----------



## Built (Dec 10, 2009)

Why not do two leg workouts a week then? Do one as a quad-dominant workout (low rep, heavy squats; split squats; lunges), with a little accessory ham work (RDLs, GMs or GHRs), and train lats that day, maybe heavy vertical pulling (weighted chins) with higher-rep horizontal pulling (dumbbell rows).  

Do the other as ham-dominant (heavy deads, RDLs, GHRs, GMs), with a little accessory quad work (think: high rep squats or single-leg leg-press) and train lats again that day, heavy T-bars with higher rep vertical work, something like one arm at a time lat pulldowns as a finisher.  

Oh, for calves and abs, if you're doing those, just do 'em between sets in your other workouts. 

Just a thought. I'm sure you have plenty of ideas yourself.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 10, 2009)

Your thoughts are always welcome as you've given me even more great ideas

THANK YOU


----------



## Built (Dec 11, 2009)

You are most welcome. 

I love training quads and lats together. They're a great combo. Quads lats and delts work well too. Clean and press fits in nicely when you do that.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 11, 2009)

Friday 12-11-09 Back/Tri's

cg pulldowns 230x6,6,6

WG T-bar 135x6,6

CG T-bar 160x6,6

RG Rows 205x6,6

Single arm pulldowns 110x6 120x6,6

CG bench 195x6,6,6

single arm pushdowns 52x6,6,6

DB skulls 40x6,6

Had a great workout. Focused energized and stronge.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 16, 2009)

Re:HOOPIES AAEFX/PRRS FREAK SHOW 0 Minutes ago     
Wednesday 12-16-09 Chest

DB Press 100x8,10,8(PR for reps with 100)

incline DB Presss 90x10,10,8(PR for reps)

x-overs 37x21 47x14 52x8

Cybex seated bench 110x10,10

Chest was fried. the pump was rediculous i loved it. Banged a couple PR's. VERY happy with w/o!


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 17, 2009)

Thursday 12-17-09 Tri's/Bi's

cg bench 195x8,10,10

db skulls 40x10,12,12

single arm pushdowns 47x12 52x12,12

rg pulls 57x15,15

BB curls 100x12,12 95x15

preachers 115x8 105x10+2 90x14

lying cable curls 62x15,15

In the mood for some volume today. so i banged out some volume on my arms. felt good. gotta check the ego at the door when banging out the high reps.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 18, 2009)

Friday 12-18-09 BACK

CG pulls 230x8 215x12 200x15

WG T-bar 135x8,12

CG T-bar 160x8,11+1

1 arm smith row 65x12,15

1 arm WG lat pulls 100x10 90x15

Didnt do lower back cause it was bohtering me today. Upper back workout went better than i thought it would. Rather happy with it actually. In the process of revamoing mystack to get ready for my contest cut starting the first of the year.....LET THE RIDE BEGIN!!!!!!


----------



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice jurnal Steve, I would follow it...

But I am not able to find Your stats (only weight), no how lond You have been train, what is Your high, no pics...

I hope I would see or read something soon here.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 19, 2009)

MaryD said:


> Nice jurnal Steve, I would follow it...
> 
> But I am not able to find Your stats (only weight), no how lond You have been train, what is Your high, no pics...
> 
> I hope I would see or read something soon here.



Thanks for stoppong in Mary!  As far as stats go I'm 5-10 in height weighing 195 now.  Been training for, wow, several years with the last 10+ years being the most consistant.  As far as pics I'll be posting progress pics soon when i start my contest diet.  Im not sure what you mean by what is my high?


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Thanks for stoppong in Mary! As far as stats go I'm 5-10 in height Im not sure what you mean by what is my high?


 

Height...

Tallness, highness...

Sorry for my bad english...

Pics, pics, pics???? I am able to see only avatar... Not bad, but, but


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 21, 2009)

Monday 12-21-09 Quads/Upper Back

camber bar squat 225x6,6,6

leg press 370x6,6,6

leg ext 210x6,6

calves 270x12,12

cg pulls 240x6,6,6

wg t-bar 180x6,6

cg t-bar 205x6,6

single arm lat pull 120x6,6,6

single arm smith row 105x6 125x6

First day back doing squats so i just took it easy. Forgot what it was like using the camber bar for squats. Ilove that bar. Back felt ok with the squats, not great but doable to an extent


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 22, 2009)

Tuesday 12-22-09 Chest/Bi's

DB press 100x10,10,8

incline fly 70x6,6 80x6

flat cable fly 47x6 52x6 52x6

BB curl 125x6,6 130x6

preachers 125x3+3 125x4+2 125x5+1(when you figure this one out let me know. Got stronger with each set)

DB curl 60x6,6

All in all not a terrible workout, more like a weird one.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 30, 2009)

Thursday 12-24-09 delts/tri's

oly press 95x6,6,6

hang cleans 150x5,5 155x5 165x3PR

arny press 50x6 60x6

seated side lateral 30x6,6

db skulls 40x6 45x6,6

ropes 77x6,6,6

rg pulls 82x6,6

Monday 12-28-09 Quads/upper back 

camber bar squat 245x8,10,15(Love this bar last set was supposed to be 12 but was feeling good so kept going)

single leg press 210x8,10 200x12

leg ext 190x8 170x10,12(legs were fried going into extensions)

cg pulldowns 230x8,10 215x12

wg t-bar 145x8,10

cg t-bar 170x8 205x10(this one was shear hell) 

rg rows 185x8 205x10

renegade rows 20x10,10(these are insane yet fun as hell to do)

Tuesday 12-29-09 Bi's

lying cable curls 87x8,10 82x12

db curls 35x8 30x10 25x12
ss set 
pin wheels 35x8 30x10 25x12
(These are done as one huge set each. in other words you do db curls right db curl left then pin wheel right and pin wheel left, thats 1 rep. Yeah we did a bunch and my arms were toasted)

Rope curls 37x8 32x10,12(done with a twist motion at the upper end of the pull)

No chest workout as my right shoulder is really bothering me again.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jan 5, 2010)

Monday 1-4-09 Quads/Calves/Cardio

Leg Ext 215x6,6,6,6

single Leg Press 240x6,6,6

Camber Bar Squat 300x6,6 315x6(PR for this bar)

Calves 250x10,10,10

Treadmill 30 minutes 250 cals

Macros 190P/175C/93F


----------



## HOOPIE (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuesday 1-5-09 chest/bi's

db press 100x12,10,10

incline db press 100x6,6,6

BB curl 135x6,6,6(BOOOOYAAAAA)(PR)

PREACHERS 125x6,6,6

hammers 60x6,6

Cardio 30 minutes treadmill 200 cals burned

Awesome workout. Wish my gym had higher than 100 lb db's. thats the only thing i can use for my chest exercises do to my shoulder problem. That and pressing movements only. Just have to make do with what i got. 
As for biceps my bb curls stunned me. My goal was to rep 135 clean and i did it for 3 sets. Trainer even varified it for me. I was stoked.


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking good Hoops! Are you planning on stepping onstage at all in 2010?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jan 6, 2010)

gopro said:


> Looking good Hoops! Are you planning on stepping onstage at all in 2010?



Yep...


----------



## HOOPIE (Jan 11, 2010)

Monday 1-11-10 

Went to the gym in all preparedness to do 10x10 in the ole squat rack. WEllllllll i did my warm-ups and started my first set of 10 and something happened to my right lower back on the 3rd rep. Now my spotter had to catch me and help me back in the rack. Needless to say that ended my w/o and i now sit here with heat on one SORE/PAINFULL lower right back. So, now i dont know


----------



## HOOPIE (Jan 18, 2010)

WEll trained toady the best i could. Did chest and bi's really light and went high on the reps. Best i could do with a sore back and right shoulder problem. MRI done on the shoudler today so should know something soon on it....

Still dieting and now 2 weeks into it. Doing well


----------



## HOOPIE (Jan 24, 2010)

weigh-in this morning was 187

down 7


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2010)

HOOPIE said:


> WEll trained toady the best i could. Did chest and bi's really light and went high on the reps. Best i could do with a sore back and right shoulder problem. MRI done on the shoudler today so should know something soon on it....
> 
> Still dieting and now 2 weeks into it. Doing well



When is the show Hoops?


----------



## HOOPIE (Jan 25, 2010)

gopro said:


> When is the show Hoops?



Haven't picked one yet.  waiting to see how i look at the end of April then will start looking for one.  Dont want to pick one and not be 100% ready


----------



## gopro (Jan 26, 2010)

HOOPIE said:


> Haven't picked one yet.  waiting to see how i look at the end of April then will start looking for one.  Dont want to pick one and not be 100% ready



Well Mr. I know you WILL be ready! You work too hard and diligently not to be!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jan 27, 2010)

Wednesday 1-27-10

Went orthopod today for the results of my shoulder MRI. WEllllllll pretty much alli can say is that i would have been better off with a torn rotater. I have severe arthritis with bad selling of my bursa sack tendons and my infraspinatus. He also said that it appears that there may be some deteriation of tissue in there also. So i got a cortisone shot in the shoulder in hopes that it takes the swelling down thus eleviating that pain and lack of ROM. So No upper body workout for 3 weeks to let it work. then slowly if there is no pain back to working out. Here's what i didnt like. His concern with the damage that i've got in there that i may need a shoudler replacement done if he cant get the sweeling to subside. 

So its legs twice a week and cardio with abs for now. Bsck feeling better so at least thats a good thing.....


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2010)

You are a warrior buddy!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Feb 4, 2010)

Sunday 1-31-10 Quads

*Today was just another test run with legs. Squated today to test my back. Didnt go real heavy at all*

Camber squat 200x10,10,10(felt ok)

leg press 330x10,10,10

Leg ext 130x10,8(quads were actualy fried, couldnt believe it)

All in all my back seemed to hold up well. Thursday will go a little heavier...


----------



## HOOPIE (Feb 4, 2010)

Thursday 2-4-10 Quads

squat 150x8 220x8,8,8 240x6,6

leg ext (toes straight) 150x8,8,8

leg ext(toes out) 150x8,8,8

Short sweet and to the point and feeling good...


----------



## HOOPIE (Feb 7, 2010)

Sunday 2-7-10 Quads

Leg press 140x10x2 230x10 320x10 410x10 460x6,6,6 410x10 320x10 230x10 140x15
* Just kept banging onw set after another with just enough time to catch my breath. Freaking legs had the weble woble feeling wheni was done. Loved it....

Calf press 230x15,15,15


----------

